# grafting setup for older eyes



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

Very Nice!


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

Wow! Gonna have to get one!


----------



## tazke (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks
Highly recommend it. 
Going to check Tuesday's grafts tonight ti see how many took. I got a little carried away in the moment and probably did to many per hive.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Black plastic foundation in the Pritchard box for the breeder queen to lay in was the single biggest help for me, a 7x loupe was the other big one. I also hold a mini Mag light in my non-grafting hand.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

Have you ever thought about or heard of Lasik eye surgery, it's cheap about $300.00 and it works. I had a cataract replaced, then had the Lasik done a few years later, that was about 10yrs ago and my vision is still perfect. 
My vision was going so bad after the cataract replacement, so much so that I couldn't use reading glasses anymore. Not Good. 
All I can say is Lasik works, it removes that crap on the lens older people get on the corneas of our eyes as we all age.

just a thought.


----------



## tazke (Mar 23, 2015)

Ha not that bad just yet. 
It sure is amazing though, got it done for my wife and daughter in law several years ago. Real teer jerker afterwards. Both had glasses since young children.

I honestly don't know why more folks don't get it done. It has really come down in price.


----------



## sebashtionh (Apr 6, 2016)

do you have a link where to get the microscope please?

Found It 
https://www.amazon.com/innuoo-Micro...+Intelligent+Microscope+HD+600x+Magnification


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Enjoyed seeing and reading your account, thanks!


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I use this I believe I paid about $220. for it, in 2012. 

It's allowed me to be far more productive. Just the savings on being able to produce my own queens paid for it in the first month when I was more serious about making my own increases.
I'm a penny pincher and never regretted spending the $$. Struggling to see eggs & larva through my veil out in the field is enough frustration. This magnifier is a real pleasure to use.

I had Lasik years ago and have been wearing reading glasses ever since for close detailed stuff. But I can see farther way clearly now without glasses or contacts. 

































This magnifier has a halogen light that puts out some heat, works good over a damp towel for holding larva while you set the first graft frame>Got to be careful of the distance to get the temp just right.









https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000784HKY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I see Amazon no longer carries it, here's the link for the company for direct ordering:

http://www.penntoolco.com/7426/

Talking about seeing eggs and larva in dark comb out in the field, I used a 500 lumen flashlight last year to aid in virgin return detection, which worked Great, but bought a new head lamp this year to try. God knows I am already a fashion statement with my beekeeping garb. Can't wait for my husband to make fun of me with the addition of the head lamp.

Got to pick out those queens that ran out of room to lay and are on walkabout on the walls of the mating nucs too.


----------



## tazke (Mar 23, 2015)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Rechargeable-...%3Acd6660ee15a0a786c35161b6fff6e4ab%7Ciid%3A2


----------



## tazke (Mar 23, 2015)

Lauri,
I have two of those lights, they are spendy. I use one to check the cup as I put the larva in. 
The LCD viewer works much better for getting the larva out, for me anyway.

As far as heat, I use a couple of heading pads I set on low. I checked the temp setting when I got them but can't recall what each setting was.
One under the ss table top where the frame it's and one the bars sit on with damp towels over. I keep other damp towels under the heading pad and swap them out every few minutes.

I have 31 of 45 cells capped in one and 25 of 30 capped in the other builder finisher. That's absurdly good for me. Previously I was tickled if I got close to 50% to take. 

Like I mentioned above I got a bit carried away. Not sure of quality with having so many take. Well see how much rg in the cups Thursday when I decide.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Lauri in your fourth picture down a close up of the cells there is a slightly curved egg or larvae at the 10 :00 position , is it a egg or larvae and do you have any good shots of the correct age that were looking for . I did some grafting a couple years ago and everything was rushed with all the glass members a few of mine were accepted but now I'm not exactly sure what I'm looking for .I thought I would try the punch method this year .


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

laketrout said:


> Lauri in your fourth picture down a close up of the cells there is a slightly curved egg or larvae at the 10 :00 position , is it a egg or larvae and do you have any good shots of the correct age that were looking for . I did some grafting a couple years ago and everything was rushed with all the glass members a few of mine were accepted but now I'm not exactly sure what I'm looking for .I thought I would try the punch method this year .


 In that fourth photo above, there are 5 larva in the center cells that are the right age, eggs below them. Larva at the top are too old, but would technically probably still work, a matter of hours difference in their ages. 






































I graft dry, but keep cups covered with a very damp cloth and get them in the cell builders quickly. My cell builders are well fed and well prepped. 
Seems to work for me.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

How about a frame holder that is good for an older back. I can sit on my bar stool or stand & graft without slouching so my back doesn't get tight. The angle of the frame is more critical if your grafting old dark tough comb and need your light to see deeper into the cell.

















I use a German grafting tool with the old dark comb, cut in half so it doesn't interfere with my lens. I also touched it for a half a second on my belt sander to thin out the foot.
Below the right one has been thinned, left on is standard thickness.









Below, cut in half with a small pair of bolt cutters, before thinning the foot.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Lauri thanks for posting the pics, maybe I will try a cell bar with queen punch's and one with grafts and see what takes the best .

Will it be practical to just find a good frame of brood when I'm ready and expect to find a dozen larvae of the right age or will it be tuff and I would be better off having a queen with a fresh frame so I know exactly the age of the larvae.


----------



## tazke (Mar 23, 2015)

Lauri,
I use those same bars this year. They are very handy. I do coat the sides with a little bit of wax. More of a Bloch it on than paint it on. I did one set with and one set without. The ones with wax on the side of the bars were cleaned off and the cells were much larger faster (day 2 after grafting). Think they are using the wax to build the cells.


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Lauri: I checked out those lamps and see that there are a range of options...fluorescent, halogen, and LED. I also see that you indicated your model is one with a 3 diopter lens, and they also sell one with a 5 diopter lens. From what I was able to determine, the focal length for the 3 diopter lens is ~13", and the 5 diopter lens is ~8". I presume that getting the higher magnification (5 diopter) lens, would bring the frame you're grafting from closer to the lens (so that it's in focus) and that it would interfere with getting larvae out of the cells. I know you're organized enough to use a relatively new comb to graft from, and thus can cut away the cell walls so that you're able to easily get your grafting tool under the larva you're aiming to pick up. Would the closer focal length of the 5 diopter lens be a hindrance with your setup?

Also, do you have any thoughts about halogen vs. LED vs fluorescent? I know the halogen lights will be hotter (important to avoid chilling brood), but it looks like you're also well-equipped with hot, wet, wrung-out towels to keep things at the right temperature.

Finally, in looking up the lamp company Electrix, I found that they're making their lamps here in the USA in my home town, New Haven, CT. Tempting to buy American and local at the same time!


----------



## tazke (Mar 23, 2015)

Kinsley,
You should try the microscope. Cheaper than the light.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Knisely said:


> Lauri: I checked out those lamps and see that there are a range of options...fluorescent, halogen, and LED. I also see that you indicated your model is one with a 3 diopter lens, and they also sell one with a 5 diopter lens. From what I was able to determine, the focal length for the 3 diopter lens is ~13", and the 5 diopter lens is ~8". I presume that getting the higher magnification (5 diopter) lens, would bring the frame you're grafting from closer to the lens (so that it's in focus) and that it would interfere with getting larvae out of the cells. I know you're organized enough to use a relatively new comb to graft from, and thus can cut away the cell walls so that you're able to easily get your grafting tool under the larva you're aiming to pick up. Would the closer focal length of the 5 diopter lens be a hindrance with your setup?
> 
> Also, do you have any thoughts about halogen vs. LED vs fluorescent? I know the halogen lights will be hotter (important to avoid chilling brood), but it looks like you're also well-equipped with hot, wet, wrung-out towels to keep things at the right temperature.
> 
> Finally, in looking up the lamp company Electrix, I found that they're making their lamps here in the USA in my home town, New Haven, CT. Tempting to buy American and local at the same time!


Yes, I believe the 5 power lens would interfere with pick up. Even the 3 power I had to cut my German grafting tool in half to have clearance. I wear my +100 reading glasses along with the 3 power and everything is very clear.

I like (gotten use to) the heat of the Halogen lamp. The heat can dry out larva if left on too long. I keep much of the frame covered with a damp cloth while I am grafting. LED sounds pretty good.
I use it to keep my donor frame warm while I set each graft frame, but could hold the larva in the incubator too if I wanted. 

I've used mine for about 5 years now and am gong to order an extra bulb just to have one on hand.(I can't be without it for a day during the season if it should burn out) Replacement bulb is spendy, might influence your choice if the LED bulb is less expensive. 

This unit is nice for other things too you may want to do on a larger scale, like checking out your mite drop on a bottom sheet. Big field of view for analysis.


----------



## tazke (Mar 23, 2015)

Mine have a round flouresent bulb. The bulbs are a bit hard to find when you need one. 
I bought my first one and then got the exact same one at a thrift store for $10, now I have two.

Halogen seems like it would take more skill than I have to use, concerned I wouldn't figure out the heat issue.

Not that I will but if I was going to get another on I would get a LED one.


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you, Lauri. That's very useful to hear that you wear some supplemental lenses, too. I was wondering how those eggs got 'as big as hot dogs'. I think that the lamp might also come in handy for my wife when she needs to do some close work with her knitting needles, so I guess I will just need to decide on halogen vs. LED. LED's a bit more spendy than the halogen, and I have to decide if the investment's worth it for a lamp that's not going to be on for very long or very frequently. I wonder if halogen bulbs will stop being made during the rest of my lifetime!


----------



## tazke (Mar 23, 2015)

Did some grafting after work today. The more I use this little gizmo the more I like it. 
I only did a few grafts, 12 in two separate starter/finishers. it took me longer to set up than the grafting.


----------



## tazke (Mar 23, 2015)

Looking better each time.


----------



## tazke (Mar 23, 2015)

Looking better each time.
View attachment 32204


----------



## cpb (Sep 27, 2019)

I was wondering if you are still happy with your grafting gadget? I am thinking of buying a similar device... Would you recommend it or do something totally different?

Thanks for your help.

Chris.


----------

